# nerite snails laid eggs in a freshwater tank.



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I thought this was impossible.. But it seems my nerite snails have done it. I frequently see a snail or two giving each other piggy back rides around the tank. I am unaware of the life-cycle or method in which the animal reproduces so i dont know what this behavior is. Also I am seeing more and more of these small little white dots on my tank. Most of them started on my store bought driftwood (which came with a mystery plant attached to it), and I found a few on and around my glass thermometer in the tank. Both of these areas are where the snails frequently go. When I try and rub off the little things, they are hard, and not easily removed. Plus they leave a white hard residue where they were. This comes off also but not effortlessly. I looked this up and kind find no matching things. Nerite snails I read usually lay there eggs up at the water surface and in bunches of 100-300 or so. There is only about 30-50 of these white things and they are not bunched together they appear to be either spreading through the tank or moving very slowly. Most of them are very close together and appear to be in a hole in the driftwood. I just got over fighting ich using meds. When I search this stuff on the web it brings up many things on ich which this is not. Its is not affecting or even on the fish.

Sorry for the wall of text but I want to be very specific because I cannot figure out what this is.

BTW- I was told by my local fish shop that it was daphnia but this not free swimming and it is just a hard solid blob of white, clearly not a tiny creature. 

To me it looks like the eggs of something.

DO ADF lay eggs like this? Do kuhli's? could these be from my cory cats?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

luckily I had the exact same thing happen to me about a month ago so I've got an answer for you . Nerite snails can lay eggs in freshwater, however these eggs won't hatch unless they are fertilized by a male (I don't have one so mine never hatch). Assuming you do have a male the larvae that hatch from the eggs won't be able to survive in freshwater and will die. So no worries your not going to have a million baby nerites crawling around in your tank.


----------

